# Great Grandson's 2nd Birthday



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics from Cowboy's 2nd birthday. Boy, did he ever make a mess of the cake! Unfortunately, I didn't get any pics of his mess. The grandparents had hired a friend to photograph the event so I was on the sidelines. But I did get a few before she showed up.


----------

